# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سوال ریشه مضاعف معادله درجه ۲

## GUST

سلام اینو میشه یک توضیح بدید ؟ من غایب بودم .ممنون
جوابو چطور محاسبه کرده؟
سوال کنکور 84

----------


## moho

می دونید نمودار تابع در نقاطی بر نمودار X مماس است که معادله ی مربوط به تابع در آن نقاط ریشه ی مضاعف داشته باشد ... ریشه ی مضاعف ریشه لی است که دو بار تکرار می شود ...

ریشه های معادله ی  معلوم رو بدست می آوریم ؛ جواب 2 و 2- است ... برای این که ریشه های مذکور مضاعف باشند باید ریشه های معادله ی مجهول هم با آن یکسان باشد ... حال اگر ریشه های معادله ی مجهول(همون X) رو برابر 2 و 2- در نظر بگیریم  مقدار a رو می توان به راحتی بدست آورد ...

----------


## GUST

> می دونید نمودار تابع در نقاطی بر نمودار X مماس است که معادله ی مربوط به تابع در آن نقاط ریشه ی مضاعف داشته باشد ... ریشه ی مضاعف ریشه لی است که دو بار تکرار می شود ...
> 
> ریشه های معادله ی  معلوم رو بدست می آوریم ؛ جواب 2 و 2- است ... برای این که ریشه های مذکور مضاعف باشند باید ریشه های معادله ی مجهول هم با آن یکسان باشد ... حال اگر ریشه های معادله ی مجهول(همون X) رو برابر 2 و 2- در نظر بگیریم  مقدار a رو می توان به راحتی بدست آورد ...


نوشته مماس بر 4x این دوتا نباید برابر باشن ؟ کاشکی ریاضیشو مینوشتی....

----------


## moho

> نوشته مماس بر 4x این دوتا نباید برابر باشن ؟ کاشکی ریاضیشو مینوشتی....


داداش فکر کنم اون x ها است نه 4x !!! دقت کنید ...

----------


## GUST

> داداش فکر کنم اون x ها است نه 4x !!! دقت کنید ...


ریاضیشو بنویس بی زحمت هیچی متوجه نشدم!

----------


## moho

> ریاضیشو بنویس بی زحمت هیچی متوجه نشدم!



باشه سعی می کنم از یک کتاب معتبر جوابشو براتون پیدا کنم ...

----------


## مسیح

این جوابه منه البته از فرمول استفاده نکردم.امیدوارم بدردت بخوره

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

----------

